
Cloudbleed should be a concern for everyone - harrychenca
https://medium.com/altcademy/cloudbleed-should-be-a-concern-for-everyone-fb7848fff3e2#.sqyx90jai
======
grogenaut
I tossed up a quick lookup tool for people at
[https://bleed.cloud/index.html](https://bleed.cloud/index.html) to do lookups

There's a deeper tool if you have python which will safely search your gmail
locally to find compromised sites with accounts.

